# pink toes together??



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Apr 4, 2007)

i was wondering, i have read that a few ppl keep pink toes together.
i even found a care sheet saying that pink toes can be kept together if thay have a big enofe terraruim and enofe leaves and branches.
any one hear dose this??

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Pink_tarantula (Apr 4, 2007)

i woudnl't do that especially if its
male and female
or 
male-male 
i'm not sure if you have multiple girl
i only have a pink toe


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2007)

You will eventially end up with 1 fat tarantula if you do that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2007)

My male and female cohabbited for roughly 3-4 months without any problems, but that was for breeding purposes. I would suggest just keeping 1 per cage.


----------



## Alice (Apr 5, 2007)

my female ate a male after 1 month of peaceful cohabitation. so you can never be sure with group setups.


----------



## midnight_maiden (Apr 5, 2007)

*Communal Pinktoes*

I've seen them kept like this at a pet store before.  I would say don't keep them together unless it's absolutely necessary to.  They will most likely end up killing each other.  It's just a matter of time.  I wouldn't see any problem if they needed to be kept together for a short period (like at the pet store)until they can have their own houses.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Apr 5, 2007)

yea im not going to even try it, i just heard of ppl doing it and wanted to hear what others had to say.


----------



## Giantsfan24 (Apr 5, 2007)

I second that you should not keep them together. I woke up the other morning short 1 T.....and i didnt have far to look.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 5, 2007)

it could be worth a try raising up slings together but how long that will last i couldnt say.dunno if ever heard anyone raising Avic slings to maturity being housed together.avics seem to be more communal as where the Poecs are alot more social and in the wild will live together in large groups


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 5, 2007)

A. minatrix seem to be a good Avic for communal keeping.

-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> A. minatrix seem to be a good Avic for communal keeping.
> 
> -Sean


I'm pretty sure almost every Avicularia sp. can be kept communally, but I say Avicularia avicularia would be the best choice.. because if they were to cannibalize it would be easy to replace; they are inexpensive and common.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0 (Apr 5, 2007)

ok, so then has any one done it secsefully? and for how long??


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 5, 2007)

As stated earlier, my male and female cohabitted for about 4 months, then I removed the male. The female is currently holding a sac and the male is currently eating a cricket. In my mind, I'd say my "cohabitation" was a success.


----------



## pinktoe23 (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it natural for a male and female to cohabite? I bought my two pink toes at the same time and they where cohabiting in the store with 3 others at the time. I have them now separated in their own enclosures until I can be sure of their gender. I keep their enclosures right next to each other but they're always close together through the glass. I've been starting to think they were like that for a reason and me separating them just made them miss each other. 

Should I bring them together again as they were before?  I feel very bad they want to be close to each other.


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 10, 2018)

I just put a juvenile pink toe in a 8x8x14 and he/she has plenty of room, I'm temped to put another in with them, you know for $29.99 worth of science. I guess I see the consensus here on whether that's a good idea but I'm all about learning though experience. Perhaps I'll be back with a similar story to the others here

Reactions: Sad 2 | Face Palm 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Aug 10, 2018)

TheRuiner said:


> I just put a juvenile pink toe in a 8x8x14 and he/she has plenty of room, I'm temped to put another in with them, you know for $29.99 worth of science. I guess I see the consensus here on whether that's a good idea but I'm all about learning though experience. Perhaps I'll be back with a similar story to the others here


I urge you to reconsider.  Cohabitation/communal setups need to be established from the start.  As in, two siblings growing together.  If you add a second spider to the home of an established spider, it will very likely end in disaster.  Even the most successfully kept communal species, _Monocentropus balfouri_, has limitations with how they can be introduced.  Simply adding a another spider to an established enclosure is a definite risk.

Secondly, you mention $29.99 like it's not a lot of money.  This is true, it's not a large investment in the 'science' from your perspective.  However, it is the life of an animal that will be wasted if the 'experiment' fails.  Possibly both, if they are both mortally wounded in the encounter.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 2


----------



## Krystal Anne (Aug 10, 2018)

TheRuiner said:


> I just put a juvenile pink toe in a 8x8x14 and he/she has plenty of room, I'm temped to put another in with them, you know for $29.99 worth of science. I guess I see the consensus here on whether that's a good idea but I'm all about learning though experience. Perhaps I'll be back with a similar story to the others here


This original thread was from 11 years ago... I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure no one in the hobby today considers them to be a communal species, and probably for very good reason. I agree with the comment above. Wasting $30 and the life of a tarantula for an experiment that's likely debunked already is not a good idea.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 10, 2018)

Ok, Ok, I see both your points,.. I didn't mean to sound like I wanted to sentence anyone to death.  I guess this T will just get to live out it's days in a space with room to breath. This is my first arboreal and I'm already attached to it.

Just to further explain my reasoning; this Avicularia avicularia I just bought from a pet store with maybe half a dozen of it's siblings still on the shelf, if I'd put two together they would've been sack mates. I suppose I'll keep away from this experiment all the same, I would feel too guilty to see one of these creatures die like that. thanks for talking some sense into me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 13, 2018)

TheRuiner said:


> Just to further explain my reasoning; this Avicularia avicularia I just bought from a pet store with maybe half a dozen of it's siblings still on the shelf, if I'd put two together they would've been sack mates.


Sometimes sac-mates will tolerate each other for a little while as slings, but sooner or later, you'll end up with one fat spider.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't know why it keeps flipping the picture, but here's where the pink toe's living now. I feel like i need to add one more thing to make use of all the height.


----------



## Krystal Anne (Aug 15, 2018)

TheRuiner said:


> I don't know why it keeps flipping the picture, but here's where the pink toe's living now. I feel like i need to add one more thing to make use of all the height.


Good arboreal enclosure. And since they love being up high, I would add a ton more leaves at the top. It's way too empty up there for an avic, IMO. 

The plant on the ground wouldn't be used at all, except by feeders trying to hide

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 15, 2018)

That crossed my mind that that might be used by crickets to hide (ground plant). More often i find they've climbed to the top of the cork bark and are hanging out there. I've watched he/she climb into the bark and ambush from it. I had several really nice pieces of cork and decided to use one that one even though it was really roomy for this specimen.  

I have two chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and I'm excited to see what they will create once I give them similar space and height. One is still very small and is already spinning webs to the top of a 5-6 inch enclosure. 

I'll have to think about how I will add the extra height, thanks for constructive criticism


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 15, 2018)

Poecilotheria communals need to be in cramped conditions. If they can establish their own hides, things take a bad turn. Things generally go bad for no reason sooner or later anyway. But that can be delayed.

Avicularia communals, although rarely tried because they simply don't work, are in very large cages with multiple hides. Basic idea is to have the spiders avoid each other as much as possible. Which doesn't exactly make it a communal lol. 

If you want a communal, and don't want to break the back on overpriced M balfouri, go for Heterometrus petersii. They're cheap, and do well together. Mind you, they're not tarantulas.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 15, 2018)

Just stumbled across this thread, and reminded me of a past encounter with a woman at a show.

Apparently, she has an enormous A.avic communal with a dozen or so females all kept together...several being paired and others were gravid as well. Now I didn't ask for details, but maybe there are more people doing this then we first thought...I have no idea on success rates.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 15, 2018)

@TheRuiner 

Yes, the wood should extend to or near the top, and the top half shouldn't just have a plant, but rather should be surrounded by plants....its easy to not add enough...really hard to add too much.   Always err on the side of more, rather than less...avics love clutter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brianna colon (Nov 2, 2018)

TheRuiner said:


> Ok, Ok, I see both your points,.. I didn't mean to sound like I wanted to sentence anyone to death.  I guess this T will just get to live out it's days in a space with room to breath. This is my first arboreal and I'm already attached to it.
> 
> Just to further explain my reasoning; this Avicularia avicularia I just bought from a pet store with maybe half a dozen of it's siblings still on the shelf, if I'd put two together they would've been sack mates. I suppose I'll keep away from this experiment all the same, I would feel too guilty to see one of these creatures die like that. thanks for talking some sense into me


I’m really late on this but I’ve had good luck with keeping my Avics together. They were sac mates and as they got older I have adjusted the tank size and gave them plenty of places to hide, and I feed then once a week and by doing this I have managed to keep happy it would seem. They have been in the same tank for the last year and a half without any issues. So I’d say sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t, I’ve just been very lucky.



Brianna colon said:


> I’m really late on this but I’ve had good luck with keeping my Avics together. They were sac mates and as they got older I have adjusted the tank size and gave them plenty of places to hide, and I feed then once a week and by doing this I have managed to keep happy it would seem. They have been in the same tank for the last year and a half without any issues. So I’d say sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t, I’ve just been very lucky.


I should also add that both of them are females. I’m not sure if that makes a difference but yea

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## boina (Nov 2, 2018)

Brianna colon said:


> So I’d say sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t,


No, the sentence should go: it works until it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Brianna colon (Nov 2, 2018)

boina said:


> No, the sentence should go: it works until it doesn't.


The breeder I work for has been keeping his avics together for a long time with very little issues, I have also owned and kept multiple at a time without any issues. We obviously have difference views on it, my sentence was said exactly how I meant to say it, and if you can’t respect my views, it really isn’t my problem. But thanks anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## boina (Nov 2, 2018)

Brianna colon said:


> The breeder I work for has been keeping his avics together for a long time with very little issues, I have also owned and kept multiple at a time without any issues. We obviously have difference views on it, my sentence was said exactly how I meant to say it, and if you can’t respect my views, it really isn’t my problem. But thanks anyway.


I don't like taking chances with the lives of my animals. And if you go on about 'respect' every time anyone disagrees with you it's you who is lacking the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Nov 2, 2018)

boina said:


> I don't like taking chances with the lives of my animals.


+1 to this. Why _not_ give them the best chance of survival? I mean, these are living animals we're talking about.


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 2, 2018)

Brianna colon said:


> I’m really late on this but I’ve had good luck with keeping my Avics together. They were sac mates and as they got older I have adjusted the tank size and gave them plenty of places to hide, and I feed then once a week and by doing this I have managed to keep happy it would seem. They have been in the same tank for the last year and a half without any issues. So I’d say sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t, I’ve just been very lucky.
> 
> 
> I should also add that both of them are females. I’m not sure if that makes a difference but yea


2 spiders being fed once a week? I have a very hard time believing this to be true.


----------

